# My night time visitor



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

*I had to door out to the deck open, for the fresh air.  Started hearing noises out on the deck.  So, what do I do? Shut and lock the door?  Hell no!!  Turned on the light and peeped.  Saw this guy at the bird feeder.  By the time I got my camera he had moved to this spot.  I even went out and sat there (dumb). And he sat there looking at me for a couple minutes before taking off.   

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2019)

What is that Marie?  Looks like you'll be having lots of company with your new feeder!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> What is that Marie?  Looks like you'll be having lots of company with your new feeder!



Looked it up. My new friend is a possum.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2019)

You may have to hang your feeder 4 or more feet above any surface or you'll have neighborhood cats enjoying a live food smorgasbord as well.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

Judycat said:


> You may have to hang your feeder 4 or more feet above any surface or you'll have neighborhood cats enjoying a live food smorgasbord as well.



Yes. that is what I want to do. My niece is going to come out and help me construct a better post.


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have 3 opossums that I feed almost every night.  They love Hazelnuts, cat kibble & apples.  Since they're omnivores, they'll eat anything.  They let me get 1 foot from them while they're eating.  After they started visiting I did some research & found that they're very interesting animals.
They are the only warm-blooded mammal that is immune to Rattlesnake venom.
They are also immune to Rabies (it is thought to be due to their lower body temperature preventing viruses from multiplying)
They are unable to store any fat on their bodies; that's why they have to eat constantly.  (Researchers should be studying that, instead of weight-loss drugs & surgery).
Some people have rescued baby opossoms & raised them as pets:


----------



## toffee (Aug 11, 2019)

are they bad to have around the property ''??


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

This is MY night time visitor and she has a little family too... hard to get a picture of her because she only comes out at night, and as soon as she does the solar lights come on and then she freezes and rolls up....and then dashes for the  cover of the shrubs once the lights go off..


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 11, 2019)

toffee said:


> are they bad to have around the property ''??


No. They eat bugs and stuff.  It was just m e not expecting to see a possum looking back at me


----------

